# Red Kale



## bunbunbinkie (May 18, 2008)

I know rabbits can have kale, but what about red kale? My dad picked it up for Merlin... and I didn't know if it was okay to give him a little.....


----------



## Becca (May 18, 2008)

what even is kale?
LOL sorry I don't know what it is :?


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of it... its in the "cabbage family" or so I was told... its okay for rabbits to have kale... but I wasn't positive this variety was okay:


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 22, 2008)

So all I've found about Red Kale was this thread posted by another forum... but it really doesn't shead any light on my question:

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?t=124762

Does any body know if this is okay for buns??


----------



## naturestee (May 22, 2008)

Totally fine! Red kale is safe and tasty. It's just a different variety of kale, which is safe and tasty.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 22, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! Mr. Merlin is happily munching away at his red kale now:eats:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 22, 2008)

my bunnies LOVE kale, but i don't feed it too often. a few reasons: it can give a bunny gas if they're one of those gas-prone bunnies. it has a lot of calcium and other minerals that can make urine sludgy and/or put stress on the kidneys. so red kale is fine as much as kale is fine. i wouldn't feed either every day, but a few times a week is probably good!


----------



## BunMomma (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you so much on the note about runny poopy...that's what I'm seeing in my WildBill...phew I'm relieved. I did think it was that red kale but wasn't totally sure. But that's the only new food. 
:bunny17:


----------

